# "Black" body with white mane and tail?



## Snizard93 (Oct 12, 2011)

If you've read my other thread you'll know that we recently rescued 2 foals from a centre. One is brown and white (Summer) so we're sticking with Skewbald, but the other (Spring) is slightly more difficult. 

Also, i'm not sure if age makes a difference with colouring? They are 8 months old.

Spring is black all over, with a white star. However, the ends of her mane are a light brown and she has a white tail? I don't have a picture to show her tail at the moment, but in this picture you can sort of see her mane colouring:


----------



## DraftyAiresMum (Jun 1, 2011)

The brown tips look like sun bleaching. Very common on black horses. The white tail could be part of a pinto gene expressing. I know my gelding's half sister is all black with four white stockings, a star and a small white crescent on her rump, but her tail is white.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Snizard93 (Oct 12, 2011)

DraftyAiresMum said:


> The brown tips look like sun bleaching. Very common on black horses. The white tail could be part of a pinto gene expressing. I know my gelding's half sister is all black with four white stockings, a star and a small white crescent on her rump, but her tail is white.
> _Posted via Mobile Device_


Ah right, thank you! I just thought it was wierd because there's no white on her body. What sort of pinto gene? Like, what colour would she classify as?


----------



## NdAppy (Apr 8, 2009)

Can you post a body picture of her?


----------



## DraftyAiresMum (Jun 1, 2011)

Are you in the UK or Canada (can't tell on my phone)? I'm not sure how she'd be classified. In the US, unless she had two provable paint (registered APHA) parents, she'd be a pinto. No idea what pattern. One of the overo patterns (frame, splash, sabino), probably.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Chiilaa (Aug 12, 2010)

DraftyAiresMum said:


> Are you in the UK or Canada (can't tell on my phone)? I'm not sure how she'd be classified. In the US, unless she had two provable paint (registered APHA) parents, she'd be a pinto. No idea what pattern. One of the overo patterns (frame, splash, sabino), probably.
> _Posted via Mobile Device_


Actually, the most common reason for a white tail caused by pinto is tobiano 

However, without pictures, I am hesitant to say what it is. It could be tobiano, it could be sabino, it could just be baby flaxen that hasn't shed out yet.


----------



## DraftyAiresMum (Jun 1, 2011)

Chiilaa said:


> Actually, the most common reason for a white tail caused by pinto is tobiano.


See, was just guessing, which is why I prefaced with "No idea." ;-) Interesting, though. I wonder what pattern(s) Piper is.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Snizard93 (Oct 12, 2011)

NdAppy said:


> Can you post a body picture of her?


I don't have any at the moment, I'll try get some.



DraftyAiresMum said:


> Are you in the UK or Canada (can't tell on my phone)? I'm not sure how she'd be classified. In the US, unless she had two provable paint (registered APHA) parents, she'd be a pinto. No idea what pattern. One of the overo patterns (frame, splash, sabino), probably.
> _Posted via Mobile Device_


Im in the UK.


----------



## trailhorserider (Oct 13, 2009)

Could even be gray (if a parent was gray). My gray foal wasn't born with goggles or any white eye lashes, etc. The first sign of him going gray (besides being born with dark legs) was white in his tail. That was the first white hair on him.


----------



## SunnyDraco (Dec 8, 2011)

trailhorserider said:


> Could even be gray (if a parent was gray). My gray foal wasn't born with goggles or any white eye lashes, etc. The first sign of him going gray (besides being born with dark legs) was white in his tail. That was the first white hair on him.


Even with a grey parent, being born with white in the tail could be from other genetics. Here is a young colt (dressed as a pirate for Halloween and walking the teeter totter bridge) whose color genetics are Ee Aa and was tested negative for grey (his dam is grey). The question remains if he will shed his tail color and grow in black. But for now, his tail is a very cool color contrast :lol:


----------



## Snizard93 (Oct 12, 2011)

I managed to get a butt shot of the dark filly  This is the tail colour I am talking about:










Is it just baby hair growing out, or is it going to stay??


----------



## NdAppy (Apr 8, 2009)

Looks like baby flaxen and it will grow out.


----------



## MsBHavin (Nov 29, 2010)

They are seriously cute!


----------



## Snizard93 (Oct 12, 2011)

MsBHavin said:


> They are seriously cute!


Yeah I love them!! They are so sweet, a little cheeky, but hey ho  That picture was them in the snow today. Once they mopped up the hay they proceeded to galloping around the field and then sizing up to their 17.2hh next door neighbour haha :lol:


----------



## Poseidon (Oct 1, 2010)

On another note, if you care at all, the one you're calling a skewbald appears to be a bay tobiano and frame based on the pictures.


----------



## Chiilaa (Aug 12, 2010)

Poseidon said:


> On another note, if you care at all, the one you're calling a skewbald appears to be a bay tobiano and frame based on the pictures.


Skewbald is worse than overo lol. It literally means "is any colour except black and has some white on it".


----------



## Snizard93 (Oct 12, 2011)

Poseidon said:


> On another note, if you care at all, the one you're calling a skewbald appears to be a bay tobiano and frame based on the pictures.


Thanks. I don't really know a hell of a lot about colours. If it's brown and white here it's Skewbald and if it's black and white it's Piebald


----------



## Saddlebag (Jan 17, 2011)

Bravo Snizard, there are many riders who use the old terms as that is the extent of their interest as far as color goes. I've had horses for years and not one "paint" horse nor have I researched breeding as I've had two mares, neither were bred, and geldings. It's info I don't need to know.


----------



## Snizard93 (Oct 12, 2011)

Saddlebag said:


> Bravo Snizard, there are many riders who use the old terms as that is the extent of their interest as far as color goes. I've had horses for years and not one "paint" horse nor have I researched breeding as I've had two mares, neither were bred, and geldings. It's info I don't need to know.


Of course I would love to know every single correct term and name for every possible colour out there, but a las, I do not have the time for it, nor the need. Sure, if I was going to be breeding or showing, and the colour was the importance I would have to learn, but I am not.

Skewbald and Piebald suits me, my boss and the other yard girls fine


----------



## faye (Oct 13, 2010)

Snizard93 said:


> Skewbald and Piebald suits me, my boss and the other yard girls fine


And most other people in the UK. Even the registries, You have the BSPA - British piebald and skewbald association, and CHAPA - Coloured horse and pony society recognise piebald and skewbald as well.

I've got a coloured and TBH other than Idle curiosity I couldnt give a toss what his genetic colour is


----------



## Snizard93 (Oct 12, 2011)

faye said:


> And most other people in the UK. Even the registries, You have the BSPA - British piebald and skewbald association, and CHAPA - Coloured horse and pony society recognise piebald and skewbald as well.
> 
> I've got a coloured and TBH other than Idle curiosity I couldnt give a toss what his genetic colour is


Well said Faye :lol:


----------



## faye (Oct 13, 2010)

faye said:


> And most other people in the UK. Even the registries, You have the BSPA - British piebald and skewbald association, and *CHAPA* - Coloured horse and pony society recognise piebald and skewbald as well.


Sorry bolded bit should read CHAPS


----------



## favix (Jan 15, 2013)

I don't are sure of the color, but your horses are very very sweets! compliments


----------



## Snizard93 (Oct 12, 2011)

favix said:


> I don't are sure of the color, but your horses are very very sweets! compliments


Thank you, I love them! 

Summer will always be just Skewbald to me. Spring I guess dark bay? We will see with ageing. I just wanted to know about her funky coloured tail, but I think everyone has come to the conclusion that it is just baby flaxen that is growing out.

Thanks everyone


----------



## favix (Jan 15, 2013)

yes, you will see with agein! i think spring will be dark bay but i don't sure..
congratulation again!


----------



## Chiilaa (Aug 12, 2010)

With all due respect, I was simply elaborating on the definition for an American member who was not aware of what the term means. If you don't care about the intricate details of the genetics, then you don't need to post about them. If you ask a question in this area though, expect me to give you a full and elaborate answer, with (hopefully) correct terms that challenge misconceptions. Just because a registry body accepts horses under the term "skewbald" doesn't mean it is correct, it just means the registry is happy to accept a really broad term. In this section of the forum, the ONLY PLACE on this forum where colour actually does matter, it is a term that is going to be rejected. Don't feel singled out - I will do the exact same to members who use the terms "overo" or "tovero", because they too are incorrect.


----------



## Snizard93 (Oct 12, 2011)

Chiilaa said:


> With all due respect, I was simply elaborating on the definition for an American member who was not aware of what the term means. If you don't care about the intricate details of the genetics, then you don't need to post about them. If you ask a question in this area though, expect me to give you a full and elaborate answer, with (hopefully) correct terms that challenge misconceptions. Just because a registry body accepts horses under the term "skewbald" doesn't mean it is correct, it just means the registry is happy to accept a really broad term. In this section of the forum, the ONLY PLACE on this forum where colour actually does matter, it is a term that is going to be rejected. Don't feel singled out - I will do the exact same to members who use the terms "overo" or "tovero", because they too are incorrect.


It's not that I don't care, it's more the fact that I simply don't have the time or patience to learn it. I have enough to learn, so Skewbald and Piebald are easy for me. I am not at all taking objection to you telling me, I love hearing and reading it. I just can't learn it to use for myself.


----------



## SunnyMeadeFarm (Sep 3, 2012)

oops disregard, didn't see that there was already a pic posted. I agree baby flaxen.


----------

